# Humming sound at 74MPH on Turbo DSG



## MassimoMN (Feb 6, 2012)

Hello,

First post here. Got the 2012 bettle a few months ago and had tons of problems.

Let me catch you guys up. I had shipping damage, 3 out of the 4 wheels were scrached by "protective covers" the 4th (and only non damaged wheel) did not have the cover.

about 1" of the bumper edge (where it meets body panel) the paint peeled off exposing the black pastic (also been fixed)

Damage near jack points on the painted part (they fixed it at the body shop)

Window noise (near my left ear) at 55+mph (not fixed)

Trump noice from rear hatch area when going over big bumps (some what better after adjustment by dealer)

Window goes back down when you roll it up. I also confirmed this problem on my loaner car (red 2012 beetle non turbo) I could make it happen 7 times out of 10.

But here is the problem I wanted to post about to all TURBO DSG owners:

Humming/vibration @ 73-76MPH sound fades if your slower or faster

Its a oscillating sound. Dealership said other 2012 have the same problem, they have verified it but unable to fix. Any and all feedback is appriciated.

Overall I still love the car but having it be out of service 30 days out of the first 60 is quite a buzz kill. 


-Massimo 


PS--what do you guys think about the 2ndskin? cost me alot of money but VW gave me $300 credit.


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

Looks good!


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

I'd start with the tires on the humming issue. Check to ensure air pressure is the same all the way around. And, rotate the tires front-to-back. If the resonance continues try a side-to-side rotation.

Bill


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

UTE said:


> I'd start with the tires on the humming issue. Check to ensure air pressure is the same all the way around. And, rotate the tires front-to-back. If the resonance continues try a side-to-side rotation.
> 
> Bill


If you have your own mechanic ask him to put it on a lift so he can check underneath the
car while the car is running. He should be able to pin-point the area it's coming from. My
mechanic has sent numerous people back to dealers after they have been told that nothing
was found to be a problem, when in fact he found some. If it's a simple fix, tightening etc..,
the mechanic can do it on the spot and probably wouldn't charge you more than a few bucks
for the complete process. My mechanic wouldn't charge anything, feeling that you will then
think of him in the future.


----------



## Stingme1975 (Mar 12, 2012)

on the topic of second skins: is it just the stripes or does the 2nd skin cover all the body panels?


----------



## drschmidt (Aug 25, 2009)

MassimoMN said:


> Hello,
> 
> First post here. Got the 2012 bettle a few months ago and had tons of problems.
> 
> ...


My 2012 Beetle has 4 month and has been on the dealer 7 times. Problems with windows, AC, same wind noise, same peeling off paint, transmission problems, braking problems and keyless entry. Is a shame but VW of America doesn't have solutions. I'm with legal representation to make an agreement to change the unit. I let you know how finish my story.


----------



## Herbie3Rivers (Apr 12, 2003)

The humming/vibration I would put on the tires. It might be possible that one is out of balance. And if it's on the front wheels, you'll feel it. The humming is more than likely tire noise. Does it do it on every road, or one specific road? 

As for the wind noise, that's something in the design of the car. I have it with my 99 and 10 NBs, I have it with my Mercedes. It's one of those things that you're really just going to have to deal with.


----------



## randenkylie (Sep 25, 2012)

*humming noise*

I am having the same issue with my 2012 turbo beetle. I called to make a service appointment today but can't get in until next week. Did you or the dealer ever figure out what was causing the noise?? 
It's really frustrating not being able to drive between 74-78 mph on the highway because the noise is just too loud and annoying. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

Tires, do you have and can get some chassis ears, wireless ones. put them on the fenders with the magnets and there is the sound you here. 

My tire shop I deal with and my dad has delt with a long time says Continental tires are POOPOOP. 

If the noise gets you, go to 18's and get some Michelin.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

I posted this a while back regarding TSB's relating to the trannys. 

Found this information regarding the 2012 Beetles: 

Service Bulletins - Search Results 

2 Record(s) Displayed. 

Report Date : May 15, 2012 at 05:13 PM 
Search Type : VEHICLE 
Year : 2012 
Make : VOLKSWAGEN 
Model : BEETLE 

TSB#1 
Make : VOLKSWAGEN Model : BEETLE Year : 2012 
Manufacturer : VOLKSWAGEN OF AMERICA, INC 
Service Bulletin Number : TB-37-12-02 Date of Bulletin : JAN 12, 2012 
NHTSA Item Number : 10043535 
Component : POWER TRAIN:MANUAL TRANSMISSION 

Summary : 
VOLKSWAGEN: WHILE DRIVING APPROXIMATELY 55 TO 65MPH, A WHINNING OR WHISTLE NOISE IS HEARD. THE SHIFTER CABLE MAY TRANSMIT NOISE, WHICH MAY COME FROM TRANSMISSION COUNTER GEAR, INTO PASSENGER COMPARTMENT. *PE 

TSB #2 
Make : VOLKSWAGEN Model : BEETLE Year : 2012 
Manufacturer : VOLKSWAGEN OF AMERICA, INC 
Service Bulletin Number : V37 12 03 Date of Bulletin : JAN 01, 2012 
NHTSA Item Number : 10043548 
Component : POWER TRAIN:AUTOMATIC TRANSMISSION 

Summary : 
WHISTLE OR WHINE NOISE COMING FROM THE TRANSMISSION WHEN DRIVING. MORE NOTICEABLE AT 55 MPH TO 65 MPH. *KB


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

plex03 said:


> I posted this a while back regarding TSB's relating to the trannys.
> 
> Found this information regarding the 2012 Beetles:
> 
> ...


 I would say you hit it on the head...


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

If you rule out the tires at 74 - 78 mph, then look at the RPM at that speed, harmonic at a the related engine rpm possibly being transmitted thru the frame, structure etc.


----------

